# Vibrating food bowls, do they work?



## StimiLove (Mar 14, 2012)

Just wanting to know if those vibrating food bowls actually encourage dragons to eat dead insects.
Has anyone had any luck with them???


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 14, 2012)

Ohhh dear, picking myself up from the floor after laughing. I have heard of many vibrating things..... But never food bowls lol hope some-one can answer you 
Crystal


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 14, 2012)

my beardies didnt like the bowl


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 14, 2012)

How big are they, they might make a fun seat?


----------



## Boidae (Mar 14, 2012)

Why can't you just feed live insects?


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 14, 2012)

They work great
Exo Terra Vivicator - YouTube


----------



## StimiLove (Mar 14, 2012)

a) i HATE insects (but i love dragons - so i am in a sticky situation). and b) i just can't seem to keep the crickets in the tub/cage and they end up escaping and i end up screaming to the boyfriend "ARRRRR! GET THEM! THEY'RE EVERYWHERE ARRRRRRRRR!".
I will keep persisting and screaming if i have to, i was just wondering if they are a good investment or not. I'm sure some one has bought one and tried it. Its for the tiny dragons in W.A. Pogona minor minor.



Amazing Amazon said:


> They work great
> Exo Terra Vivicator - YouTube



just watched the link - thats good enough for me!  
I want one!


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep, bloody great things for getting little dragons to eat their greens.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 15, 2012)

A mate of mine uses these, but he reckons there to weak. So what he did, was go to an adult store and bought something that vibrates a bit stronger, then he installed the motor from that into the bowl.

What a genius


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 15, 2012)

try puttin ya crickets in the fridge for 5 mins before feeding, slows em down alot


----------



## Rattus (Mar 15, 2012)

Put the crickets in the fridge for 10 mins. Slows them down. And are less likely to jump. Or just put the container of crickets in the enclosure and lift a corner of the lid and tip them in.


----------



## Sofoula88 (Mar 15, 2012)

If done right u pretty much never have to touch a crick except when there are like 5 left in the tub (solution) always keep a constant amount of crix lol.. But let us know how the viv dish works out.. In terms of veggies what I used to do which actually was accidental was I dropped a piece of pak choy in the eater bowl and as I tried to get it out kinda swirled it around and then the beardies went for it lol.. So for a while I used that little trick and would put a fee pieces in the water bowl and swish em around.. But now I jst hand feed the veggies..although I've my finger has been mistaken on occassion for carrot lol

Dunno if this is the link u clicked but watch this vid
Exo Terra Vivicator Review & Testing with Bearded Dragons! - YouTube

@RCPcrazy a stronger motor than that^^.. I'm imagining a cricket popcorn machine with crickets flying around everywhere lol


----------



## MathewB (Mar 15, 2012)

I have one and it works great, worth the money if you've got a problem feeder or something like that


----------



## reptalica (Mar 15, 2012)

Personally I'd go the vibrating crix. 

On a serious note crix and woodies shouldn't be dead as a feeder. At worst put in the fridge for 10-15 mins to slow them down.


----------



## StimiLove (Mar 15, 2012)

well, i went out and got one. The dragons are very tiny and i don't think they were impressed. *sigh*
Cutting up dead crickets is just as revolting as feeding live ones. So i gave up and fed them some live ones. They didn't even want them. God knows what i'm doing wrong now....


----------



## MathewB (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't think your doing anything wrong but what temps do you have them at etc?


----------



## StimiLove (Mar 15, 2012)

MathewB said:


> I don't think your doing anything wrong but what temps do you have them at etc?



i have them on 32 degrees. They are 3 month old pogona minor minors, and the breeder (who is very reputable) said not to let them get over 32 whilst they are so small or they will dehydrate. I have only had them since last sunday - so maybe they are adjusting to their new home like i am adjusting to feeding them.


----------



## MathewB (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't have much/any experience with dragons but I'd say they're just adjusting


----------



## Sinners121 (Mar 15, 2012)

ive had mine since three months old with a basking spot of 40 never had a problem


----------



## StimiLove (Mar 16, 2012)

Sinners121 said:


> ive had mine since three months old with a basking spot of 40 never had a problem



little minor minors??
I did have the basking spot on 36 at one point, but they kept well away from it. As soon as i lowered it they came back out and basked.


----------

